# Newby - Surprise Birthday Present...



## CaddisNcane (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello Everyone!

Lots of great info in this forum!

Background...
My wife and her sister hatched the idea to fix up their other sisters bike for her birthday.  Serial number tracks to 1956, based on pictures and other bikes on this forum I'd say it was a girls corvette.

I pretty much have it in pieces, it was mainly dirty, tires and cables were shot, 3 speed shifter and cable missing, shifter chain in hub broken and held out with a wire.....

I think its missing the headlight - not sure if it came with one but their is a bracket there.

They (sisters) just wanted it to be usable, I want it to be a little nicer than that.  So I have new Kenda whitewall tires and tubes, brake cables and just got some pieces off Ebay I can use to fix everything else but the shifter cable.  

Dilemma....
I'm not sure which cable (length/type) I need ofr the 3 speed shifter...help?

VR
Jerry


----------



## okozzy (Jan 19, 2015)

Welcome to the CABE, post some pictures so that we can help you.


----------



## CaddisNcane (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks okozzy!


Yeah - I knew I should have taken some before pictures - I will try to take some of the parts & post today.  Everything was in pretty decent shape except the spokes, cables and tires...... Need to figure out the shifter cable....  

VR
Jerry


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 19, 2015)

Aftermarket Sturmey cables should be universal fit. Small nut & bolt combo near the adjusting barrel allows cable to be adjusted to correct length and then cut and capped.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 19, 2015)

The cable on my 61 Fair Lady (girls corvette renamed) is approximately 51 inches long. The casing from the shifter to the first clamp is about 16 inches.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 20, 2015)

if you don't have access to a sturmey archer cable I get standard universal shifting cables that fit mountain and road bikes and then just use the end that is cylinder shaped along with the newer sturmey style clamp and adjuster that allows you to replace the cable anytime.


----------



## CaddisNcane (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks for all the input! That will help tremendously to find a shifter cable.  I will try to attach/insert some pics of the torn down corvette.  I already have the new whitewalls on the rims and am about to start re-assembly.

The chain is soaking in oil as it was stiff, I cleaned it up pretty good and will clean off all the oil before I put it back on.






My parts have been shipped, hub, shifter, brake handles and calipers and should finish it up except for the cable which I will run down shortly.

The tires that were on it were Goodyear Thunderbolt.  Dry rot a little bit but don't know if they are original or if anyone would want them for an original restore for display.....

Thanks again and I will post more as she goes back together....

Jerry


----------



## CaddisNcane (Jan 20, 2015)

I guess one of main concerns too was the connections between the shifter - cable/cable hub.  The pictures I see of the corvette show a lot of bare cable, some of the replacements I see on ebay and other places show mostly sheathed cable with a small section of bare cable close to the hub end.  

I guess I would just have to anchor the hub sheathed end no matter what cable I used? clear as mud what I'm trying to ask? lol
Jerry


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 20, 2015)

If you want a completely covered cable, go with my idea. Use a standard cable cover it all in a new housing and run it to almost the end of the right side bottom tube near the wheel. Then get a sturmey archer anchor that fits that tube and install. No bare cable and no need for the little sturmey wheel. I will post a picture tomorrow of what I mean so you can see.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 20, 2015)

Where are you located? Alittle experience would go along way!


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 20, 2015)

I have quite a few Corvettes, and 3 girl's Corvettes, and lots of Corvette parts. I notice your seat and post are incorrect, unfortunately I do not have a blue seat, only black and red ones. Someone else here may...unless you don't care, and that's fine too (those years' seats were NOT very comfortable anyway!). Everything else looks correct in your pics, and luckily you have the correct pedals, those can be very hard to find and spendy to replace. Do you have the rack clip or is it missing? Chainguard?

Darcie


----------



## CaddisNcane (Jan 20, 2015)

Darcie,

I believe I have the rack clip (springie thingie) on the front rack, just did not show up in pic.... 

I do have the chainguard, forgot to put in pic, decent shape.

The pedals are a little tweaked but very usable....

I don't see how any of those seats are confortable!   lol  Maybe she will swap it out for comfort after she has it back - thanks for the info on the wrong seat.

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 20, 2015)

Actually, I may be wrong about the seat, I forgot that either '55 or '56 has a unique tan seat...Yeah pretty sure it's the 55 that has the tan seat...here is a pic of Doris Day on her Corvette, it's published and listed as a 56, but think that's a '55 bike. And not sure that the girl's seat had a crash bar either...maybe Gts58 or someone else will know more about that.

What is your S/N? wondering if it is an early 56.

Darcie


----------



## CaddisNcane (Jan 21, 2015)

The serial is W21162 and according to http://schwinncruisers.com it is a 1956 built between 5/10 and 5/21.  Yea I saw that picture of Doris Day too - oh the good ole days.....  I may have to print it out and give to my sister-in-law as a hint for her B Day present.......

Looks like it came with a headlight too - don't have that - but if I could find one reasonable..... were the middleweight bike lights for mens/womens pretty much the same around that time frame?  I saw one on ebay at a decent price...... but for a 58 Jaguar......

VR
Jerry


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes I believe the lights would be the same- it's so rare to get a correct one still on a bike.... and I've seen a number of styles that are factory, but have yet to find the one pictured! 

Most parts are the same and interchangeable between the girls' and boys' of same years- forks, fenders, etc. Seats are different, pedals can be different on some models but Corvettes are the same. Chainring and chain length can vary...

Darcie


----------



## spoker (Jan 21, 2015)

u can get a template from memory lane to dye the seat,but liquid mask works better,just make sure to use SEM vynil paint and clear,but thats a lot of work for a seat to uncomfortable to ride,better just for show,the 55 and 56 had a brown seat that was the same as the 50s black seat only brown,57 seat was 2 tone one year only,58started the rivit seat,your handle bars are correct for your bike but the early vettes had handle bars that came straight back on the outside,prolly left over traveler parts as well,schwinn used alot of parts from previous models when makin a new model,i think the very early chain guards were travelers,i dont think the VERY early brake levers were red dot eye stabbers,but gts will proy know 4 sure,thanks for listening


----------



## CaddisNcane (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks for the info Darci and spoker! Not sure yet if I will do anything to the seat.....

I pulled the trigger on the headlight and a shifter cable.  That should be about everything.  This weekend I hope to clean up the paint and polish it, then start re-assembly!  

I will post pics as I go long...  thanks all again for the info and help.


----------



## spoker (Jan 22, 2015)

soungs like your havin fun,thats whart its all about!


----------



## CaddisNcane (Jan 25, 2015)

updates....

Received 1st box of ebay parts.... swapped out chain on hub cleaned up the brake levers.

Based on method I read on this forum, I used wd40 and 0000 steel wool to clean frame, waxed it afterwards.  I think I am done cleaning stuff, time for reassembly.  Got front tire on frame, trying to put rear on but doh!  Not sure how the washers go - inside or outside of frame, between hub and frame...etc....  An experienced refurbisher would have taken pictures before tearing down.... but that would not be me lol...

Can anyone please tell me which washers and stuff go where for mounting the rear wheel assembly on the 1956 girls corvette?  thanks!


----------



## CaddisNcane (Jan 25, 2015)

well thanks to one of Nickinator threads - I think I have it - providing the picture shows correct installment......

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-out-like-this-56-Corvette&highlight=corvette


----------



## CaddisNcane (Jan 26, 2015)

Almost there.... waiting for cable and headlight to arrive, and need to put the chain on.  Right now it is soaking in oil.  I was able to find the master link - it was just pressed on?  is this normal - no clip of any kind? 

yes - my wife graciously let me assemble in the house yesterday....


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 26, 2015)

Looking pretty good so far, but she needs her chain guard and top tube decals. The fork darts appear to still be there but can't see the seat tube decal. Just think of those decals as a woman's makeup.   

Here's some master links. http://www.ebay.com/itm/VIA-Cycle-B...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e98a009ac


----------



## CaddisNcane (Jan 26, 2015)

GTs58 - thanks for the links link.....   I will have to think about the decals - I don't know how well they would go on with the rust spots.  I tried to clean up with 0000 steel wool and wd40 but still kinda rough.... a little makeup never hurts though...lol

Headlight came in the mail today  - bulbs are good and it works on high and low beams...


----------



## ZOOK (Jan 26, 2015)

looks like you are missing the small chain and adjuster the cable connects to.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 26, 2015)

Well................................it looks like the chainguard is pretty good where the decal goes. At least put some lipstick on her.   If there are a few chips in the decal area, they can be filled in with paint and a small brush.  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Schwinn...586?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2c45b8ca


----------



## CaddisNcane (Jan 29, 2015)

*lipstick and chain*

Zook - it was missing the chain when I got her, but was able to get it on ebay with other parts.... just got the cable yesterday - found a youtube video on how to adjust the shifter cable so hopefully tonight....

Looking at "lipstick" for the chain guard - just want to make sure I would get the correct one.....

Thanks again for all the help and information - its looking pretty good.

VR
Jerry


----------



## CaddisNcane (Feb 8, 2015)

*99 percent*

The Corvette rides again!  Not quite sure which would be the proper decal for it so don't know if I will do it.  Can't find a cable stop in the right size for the shifter, but will keep looking for it since a hose clamp will fail soon but will work to get it working and to present to her.

Thanks again to everyone for the help, advice and information.  I just may have to keep my eyes open for an old Schwinn to rebuild for myself!


----------



## Boris (Feb 8, 2015)

Good job! Looks great! Sounds like you're hooked now.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 8, 2015)

Cool! And I was wondering if you were going to fetch a project for yourself.  

Here is a cheap replacement fulcrum clamp. Search eBay for others with a 1" tubing size for pics and maybe a cheaper? price. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sturmey-Arc...-/301501380097?pt=US_Hubs&hash=item4632e1f601

I posted a link for the correct chain guard decal in an earlier post. Here it is again.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-App...952?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item487a193258


Nice job on your refurb!


----------



## CaddisNcane (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks Dave!

GTs58 - sorry - I didn't understand the first time you posted it - I will have to discuss with the finance committee about the lipstick......I mean decal... 

the tubing where I need the fulcrum clamp is not 1" diameter tubing its on the rear horizontal brace by the chain, maybe 3/4"? Thanks for telling mme what it is called though - that will help in locating one.  

I think my deadline will be mid March now, we are heading up to Mich for a fly fishing show and a bunch of Bday celebrations.....

now I may have to start thinking what model I want to look for for me......
cheers
Jerry


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 8, 2015)

Ahhh, so you ran the cable housing all the way down. In that case you'll need the chainstay tube clamp that is 5/8". Same seller has that one also.


----------



## CaddisNcane (Mar 19, 2015)

We finally had the "reveal" for the bike last weekend, I thought for  minute she was going to pass out as she was crying and could not catch her breath...lol  but all was well and she loved it!  I will try to post a pic along with a pic of when she first got it back in 57.....






Thanks again for all the help and information, I could not have finished it the way I did without the friendly folks in this forum!

Sincerely
Jerry Wallace


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 19, 2015)

Jerry this is pure gold...made my day. You hear the value of bicycles discussed on these forums frequently. Well that bike right there is now priceless.


----------



## vincev (Mar 19, 2015)

Great story !


----------



## CaddisNcane (Mar 19, 2015)

*priceless*

I don't think she will forget this birthday for a long time!  The joy and surprise was worth every penny...

The reveal involved some deception and distraction provided by the sisters to enable the surprise.  They were asking her about  that old picture when I rolled it in..........  Even though it was muddy out (lives on a dirt road) she took it for a quick ride. 

cheers
Jerry


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 19, 2015)

*Welcome...Some Pictures*

Welcome to the CABE. Below are a few pictures of my all original 1958 ladies Corvette. I thought that these pictures could help you with your restoration.
This one is all original including the tires and it is in excellent unrestored condition. FYI  1958 was the last year for the girls Corvette, 1965 was the last year for the boys.
Let me know if you need me to measure cables or anything, and good luck with your resto..................Wayne


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 20, 2015)

Great story of the Corvette's journey and bringing it back from being just a fond memory to a reality with a great ending ... I love it when a plan comes together ( my 80's TV quote ) ... This is what I like about this hobby - people helping others enjoy the bicycle ... Ride Vintage everyone - Frank


----------



## CaddisNcane (Mar 20, 2015)

ahhh the A-Team!  _"Give me a minute, I'm good. Give my team an hour, we're unbeatable"_.....

I have been scouring local auctions and Craigslist for old schwinns....... I did find a 1950 something Columbia RX5 at an auction tomorrow....pretty cool looking may be the repo model but a cool looking bike.....not a Schwinn I know...

Thanks again for all the help - everyone here is so nice I just may have to get another Schwinn to fix up....


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 20, 2015)

Great job with the surprise. The memories of that day will be with all forever. 

If you're looking for another project bike, I'll have to mention that it's easier finding parts for an old Schwinn.  

Wayne, your she Corvette is a beauty! Bow pedals with the screw on blocks would also be correct for the girls Corvette.


----------

